# Caught a couple yesterday.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey now give the big fish back to the kid. We all know he caught that one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice boat too! How did the 'eye taste?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Nice boat too! How did the 'eye taste?


Haven't ate any yet,sent most of it home with the gr kids.Might be a little big for the best eating.

It had a 5" walleye in its gut.

Thanks on the boat,2008 alumacraft 165.I bought it after I had promised Karen if beans hit $10 I'd buy a boat.I I got around $15 for them.Well she said I was buying a boat!!

By the way the banker thought I should sell them for $5.50,glad I didn't listen to him.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Great picture!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> By the way the banker thought I should sell them for $5.50,glad I didn't listen to him.


Bankers, lawyers, and insurors. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice walleye.....that will be good eatin......crappie is good too. Dang it now you have me itching to go fishing now!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

0704151035.jpg This guy got a little tired fishing


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://scontent-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/t31.0-8/11722595_1027428973936481_814389802795410402_o.jpg


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> Nice boat too! How did the 'eye taste?


Damn Good.!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My wife hates boats, some of the best times I can remember is heading over to the other county and fishing off a friends pontoon boat, or maybe it was drinking beer on the friends pontoon boat and throwing the occasional line in.


----------

